# some of my radiated tortoises and set up



## HSTUDIO (Mar 25, 2009)

here are some of my radiated tortoises, i love them very much.


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 25, 2009)

Very cute torts. I have one opionon though, In the first picture the torts don't have much room to move around in there enclosure. I love the various patterns that they have.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 25, 2009)

Your tortoises are absolutely beautiful! (and the poop is of a really good consistency!) However, I feel that they are over crowded. Do they get to go outside in good weather?

Yvonne


----------



## twtraudio (Mar 25, 2009)

you wouldnt want to give one of those away would ya ? Sigh i tried very beautiful tortoises !


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hstudio, Your radiateds are beautiful. I noticed they seem to be on a tiled patio in a couple of your photos. It that their exersize area  Congratulation they are a wonderful bunch. But I think the really light one stole my heart, so if you want to send her to me I'll be waiting, but I promise not to hold my breath at least not too long.


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 25, 2009)

They are beautiful. I love the varied patterns. I will stick to my DT and hopefully soon Sulcata. I think I could quickly overwhelm my hubby with tort kids. I love them all, so I'll live vicariously through everyone here who has others and their pics. 

Dawna


----------



## Candy (Mar 25, 2009)

Great photo album. You have a great deal of tortoises. I love the picture of you hand feeding the one tortoise. Candy


----------



## Stazz (Mar 26, 2009)

Whats lovely pics - such beautiful torts !!!!  And great big poop, haha.


----------



## HSTUDIO (Mar 27, 2009)

jenrell23 said:


> Very cute torts. I have one opionon though, In the first picture the torts don't have much room to move around in there enclosure. I love the various patterns that they have.



To be frank, i'm doing business on them, an unqualified one, i don't have as much room as them need to provide for them. i just do what i can. i trade them, but i do love them very much.



emysemys said:


> Your tortoises are absolutely beautiful! (and the poop is of a really good consistency!) However, I feel that they are over crowded. Do they get to go outside in good weather?
> 
> Yvonne



Yes they do. They do have chance to get themselves basked under the sunlight as they want in the balcony when the weather allows.



twtraudio said:


> you wouldnt want to give one of those away would ya ? Sigh i tried very beautiful tortoises !



a great part of them are on sale. i just keep 4-5 for myself.



Crazy1 said:


> Hstudio, Your radiateds are beautiful. I noticed they seem to be on a tiled patio in a couple of your photos. It that their exersize area  Congratulation they are a wonderful bunch. But I think the really light one stole my heart, so if you want to send her to me I'll be waiting, but I promise not to hold my breath at least not too long.



Right, tiled patio is supposed to help strengthening their feet.  
If you are in China Beijing, i'd like to invite you to come over to my place to view them in person



galvinkaos said:


> They are beautiful. I love the varied patterns. I will stick to my DT and hopefully soon Sulcata. I think I could quickly overwhelm my hubby with tort kids. I love them all, so I'll live vicariously through everyone here who has others and their pics.
> 
> Dawna



Sorry galvinkaos, i don't quite get what you mean. My english ability is still very limited. Really want to know the meaning of your words :shy:

just glad to see you people love them. =)


----------



## shelber10 (Mar 27, 2009)

nice tortoises where did you get them all


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 27, 2009)

Made Jeff come and take a look, just had to share such a beautiful sight with him...and then remind him that in a few months is Christmas.....


----------



## Sunrise (Apr 2, 2009)

bro do you ship the tortoise to Indonesia?
where can I check the available tortoise? there are 500+ torto in your website.


----------



## torto_x (Apr 5, 2009)

wow, u r fast, sunrise.. hahaha... 
can you PM me your address in BJ, HStudio? wud love to take a look one day, if u dun mind. 
fabulous radiated u have there. love the thick line ones. 

btw, guys, is it ok to post radiated tortoise at TFO ?


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 5, 2009)

HSTUDIO said:


> galvinkaos said:
> 
> 
> > They are beautiful. I love the varied patterns. I will stick to my DT and hopefully soon Sulcata. I think I could quickly overwhelm my hubby with tort kids. I love them all, so I'll live vicariously through everyone here who has others and their pics.
> ...





I think you have beautiful tortoises with very nice patterns. I have 4 yearling California Desert Tortoises and am hoping soon I will be getting a Sulcata. My husband does not like that I would be very happy to fill my yard with lots of tortoises of all species. So he stays happy I will have to just enjoy looking at the many amazing and beautiful tortoises that the people post pictures of here. (I hope that explains my meaning better. I sometimes to talk fast and use big words. I have a neighbor who is from Taiwan originally and I confuse her sometimes too  )

Dawna


----------

